# FF for Leucs



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

As the 115gl (36 x 24 x 30) tank will start to grow in, i'm going to be starting some FF cultures before i get the leucs, between 5-10 of them. Springtails and pill bugs will be seeded in the tank. My question is; how many cultulres should i have on hand at one time for around 7 leucs? I will be using 32oz mason jars for the cultures. Perhaps both hydei and melanos, not sure yet.
Suggestions?

Luke


----------



## Jace King (May 5, 2004)

Min. 4 per week would be what i would do. I like to do 1 for every 2 frogs, plus at least one extra culture a week. At first I thought this was a total beginner question, then i read your name and total posts and realized the larger viv, would require more food. I would change that to at least 6 cultures per weak.


----------



## Blort (Feb 5, 2005)

Luke,

How were you planning on securing the tops of the mason jars while allowing ventilation? I am thinking of using mason jars myself...

Thanks,

Marcos


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

Well with mason jars, the middle is secured by the outer band of the lid. So you can just pop the middle out and put in some coffee filters instead...but you have to experiment as to how many...too little and it will be moist, too many and the culture will dry up.

Luke


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2005)

*s*

I use mason jars now and that is the only real pain in trying to get the number of filters right. I use paper towels now and in winter with my radiator heater going out there, I fold a paper towel over on itself in 4 layers and it does good. In the summer though I was using one layer. Go figure!


----------



## jkinsey (Oct 7, 2004)

Sounds like your tank is going to turn out awesome...good job. But don't you find that using the mason jars is kind of a pain? I used them for a while and suddenly all of my cultures were actually eating through my coffee filters. I couldn't figure it out because the larvae were going crazy but no FF, then I inspected a littel closer and there it was all of my cultures had a tiny little hole in the filter and the flies were just walking right out. So then I just switched back to the plactic jobbies and have had no problems since. Just wondering.


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

I haven't used the glass jars yet. I'll make sure to be careful with the filters.

Luke


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2005)

jkinsey, what are these plastic jobbies you speak of?


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2005)

And by the way, which flies are better for Leucs?


----------



## geckguy (Mar 8, 2004)

My leucs like hydei and melangoster, they seem to prefer the larger hydei, but I would culture both for variety.


----------



## Blort (Feb 5, 2005)

I'm about 6 days into using 1 qt mason jars for breeding melangoster gliders. I haven't had any problem with escapees just put one ply of coffee filter on the outer rim secured with a rubber band. The media looks good not dry, not moist, and no mold. There are larva everywhere and it looks like they are going to be productive cultures. I started them without excelsior so I will probably cram some of that in there tomorrow.

I was thinking of drilling the same size holes as the standard deli cup lids that come with cultures (3/8 of an inch I think) and securing the filter in there with a large retaining ring (assuming I can find some that big). Then I was going to put a bulkhead type valve in a hole in the middle that I can open to shake flies out (like a mustard container). Theoretically, then I can replace the filter when it gets gross. My local Grainger's must think I am crazy for the weird assortment stuff I purchase from them 

If I get around to it this weekend, I'll let you know how it goes.

Marcos


----------

